# Striped Easter Egg



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Paddle yo' butts on out there. We were sitting on the Spur at daylight. Jeremys son, Tanner got his best hoo to date. 77.96#










































They some fishies around.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On
Congratulations


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

whatahoo. that's a big fish. tellem congrats.
jack


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a bad ass hoo! Great looking line. Nice work.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice gaff shot Wade!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a beast


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

wowser


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice hooter. That would have been in the money in any Gulf tournament!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

What a gorgeous weedline!! That's how you need to do it. Be out there early and fish hard and you'll be rewarded!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow. Awesome catch young man!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, Wade!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a wahoo any other knock downs?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob for sure!
Congrats. Some of the finest eating in the GOM right there


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Heck of a wahoo any other knock downs?


Had a nice dolphin short strike us and a mystery bite. One blackfin and that’s it. More bait out there than I have seen in several years.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang beauty of a hoo!!!!!! Glad ya'll got a gooden and good eats fer a few dinners!!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I appreciate the report hope to get out there soon and drag some baits and do some deep dropping


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

Downtime2 said:


> Paddle yo' butts on out there. We were sitting on the Spur at daylight. Jeremys son, Tanner got his best hoo to date. 77.96#
> View attachment 1089146
> View attachment 1089147
> View attachment 1089148
> ...


Nice Hoo.....definitely a great day!


----------

